

High-performance, persistent, reliable and dumb-simple messaging queue in Rust - waterlink
https://github.com/johnmq/john

======
waterlink
By the way, if somebody wants to hack on it with me, then just email me a
message (email is in readme of the project), so we can collaborate. And if you
feel like you can just submit a PR.

------
splix
what about licence? don't see any

~~~
arthursilva
It's MIT
[https://github.com/johnmq/john/blob/master/src/lib.rs#L3](https://github.com/johnmq/john/blob/master/src/lib.rs#L3)

